# New Buy



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi

this is recent purchase

very happy with it

hope you like it


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

My goodness that is nice, both inside and out. If that were mine I'd be very happy with it too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

i could live with that as well, i assume the case is stainless steel, a nice usable watch


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks guys

yes it is steel case

nice one for everday use


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely movement, Zoki...very nice to be able to see all the components even down to the pallet fork and jewels, which are usually hidden away under a plate.


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks roger

i am quite pleased, still timing it for accuracy

but very pleased indeed


----------

